

Show HN: Assistant.io - The easiest way to schedule meetings - dpearce
http://assistant.io

======
bunkat
Very interesting. If everyone submits a couple of times or even ranges of
times when they are free (I'm free Friday between 10am - 2pm except an hour
for lunch) then you could use schedule.js
([http://bunkat.github.io/schedule/](http://bunkat.github.io/schedule/)) to
automatically suggest the best date and time that works for everyone (sort of
like how the newest version of Outlook works).

If you had access to everyone's calendar, you could automatically suggest all
available times instead of needing people to propose times and end up with
exactly what Outlook does.

------
dpearce
Built on Meteor. We're still really early so would love any feedback/bug
reports.

~~~
bgnm2000
I think you could have less steps here. Why not have the person sending out
the initial invite pick all the times possible for them, and just let the
collaborators choose the ones that work for them, and then send out an email
that works for the most people.

~~~
dpearce
I think we might have some bad UX here, you can actually propose multiple
times in the wizard (as a creator). We allow other people to propose a time in
case none of the original times work for them. We just deployed some stuff
that will hopefully make this more clear.

------
cpursley
I've been looking around for something like this. Just signed up. Would love
to see a calendar (i.e.,
[https://github.com/arshaw/fullcalendar](https://github.com/arshaw/fullcalendar))

------
wunna
The UI/IX is a bit clunky IMHO - the wizard interface is meh. Lookup
[http://timebridge.com/](http://timebridge.com/) their UI seems more
intuitive.

------
racbart
There's no tour or screenshots so I'm judging by the cover. How is this
different from [http://doodle.com/](http://doodle.com/) ?

~~~
dpearce
Our goal is to provide a UX that is quicker/easier to use than doodle.

